# I finally took actual conformation pictures! Please critique?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

This is my 10-year-old Paso Fino gelding.









































Please tell me the good and the bad. Also, I'd like to know things that can be improved (even if they aren't conformational faults). Thanks in advance : ]


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

GAWD! *so jealous*

Hm, he looks pretty good to me conformation wise.
For some reason, I think he could use a bit more shoulder and butt muscle, but that could just be me. 
He looks good!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I think that his front end is much larger than his rear half. Maybe the breed?
Neck ties high into the withers, again, breed?
Andd front two turn out, but maybe the way he's standing?

GORGEOUS


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, I don't usually do confos, but I'll get my feet wet -- the only thing I noticed was the toes out. And that his feet need to be done, but I have a hangup about feet.

Is that you holding him? I love how your hair is the same colour


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm working on getting more butt and leg muscle at the moment. That's my mom holding him, and he got his feet done the following day ; )


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Man. That is a SERIOUSLY gorgeous horse. Wow. I almost can't think of anything to say -- not that I'm an expert anyways -- but...

I think he'll look even better with a bit more butt muscle-age, too, yeah. Gah. He's so handsome. You wouldn't mind if I kidnapped him a little bit, would you?


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm not helpful today, but I wanted to mention:

I think its awesome that you caught him "mid swish" with his tail, so the hocks are clearly visible too! LOL! Good photography as always! ;D

When i saw pictures of him randomly on Horse Forum i thought he was a Stallion. I think he and my App, Joey would fight to the death. Two grumpy geldings!

I did notice that front right tipped out in the frontal conformation shot, but i just read that you had his feet done the next day, and I think that the only reason he had his front right pointed like that was because he was a hair long in the toe.. im sure its normal now ^^

Lovely horse!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Skippy... I'm sure you're right about the fighting. He tries to pick fights with geldings across the street from his pasture! He'll pace the fence line and rear and paw and squeal at them. *sigh*

And the tail swish... I did that on purpose, and it took a few tries to get it right ; )


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

His back is too long for my liking, he toes out a little in front and I don't like his hind end, it is too far out behind him and his hocks are too high. His neck also ties in a tiny bit low.

Otherwise he has a good sloped shoulder, decent top line and straight legs for the most part. He also has a nice kind eye.
Good luck!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He has a long back

wonderful top line though

The hocks are totally visible(like Skippy! said)

toed out


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

CloudsMystique, God awful ugly horse. I'm on my way to take him off your hands! :lol:

I think he's gorgeious. Love his kind face.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> CloudsMystique, God awful ugly horse. I'm on my way to take him off your hands! :lol:
> 
> I think he's gorgeious. Love his kind face.


LOL, same thing I was thinking  Really though he's beautiful. I've seen some of your other pics and he looks like a really fun ride too.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He's a lot of fun : ]


----------

